# New Sign for my Shop



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have just about finished a new sign for the shop. I decided to go with hieroglyphics as a tribute to the Ancient Egyptians and it was one of Karnak's most revered expressions.
I'm making it on my small cnc router out of red oak. I will probably add some Egyptian style frieze as a border.

Comments appreciated


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work Roger but what's the expression? I don't speak Egyptian!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy mackerel, look at that horny rooster?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

does that say # GOD GAVE US FISH AND A EYE FOR THE HORSES AND TO EAT CHICKEN # mate sorry my egyptain isn't what it used to be LOL…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Almost Charlie:

"Holy mackerel, look and the ass on that chick".

I think I can sell these.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Roger 
Did I give you permission to use my likeness ,the next to last one LOL .Looks cool. hopefully the UPS guy doesn't have to find your address in there somewhere.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

That's too funny…ROTFLMAO!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

nice sign , roger .

does that cnc need you to make a disk ?
or is it just plugged in like a printer ?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang guys. You all beat me to the Ass is bihind the Horny Rooster…............................LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it says this is a cross between a fish eye and a rooster's ass!! Tee hee

Nice sign Roger! How big of a sign can you produce on the CNC router? Is it computer driven?


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

no fair, you need an elephant too… ;0)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys … Just a little fun.
What you are seeing is the actual tool path layout for the cnc router. The tool is a 60 degree V groove router bit with 1/4" shank set to a depth of 0.125".
The cnc is a Shark Pro which Rockler sells. There are 2 models for different capacities. 13×24 and 24×24, I have the 24×24. You fit a Bosch Colt router using 1/4" shaft bits to it. The machine comes with an excellent high end CNC design program - V-Carve Pro which is supurb. I run the program and generate the G code on my laptop (WinXP) which is connected to the sysytem via a USB port. This is a nice system for light use and not to be confused as an 8 hour a day production CNC - they cost bunches of money. The machine will interface with any other cnc software as will V-Carve Pro interface with any cnc machine because they all run the same codes.
I have not used mine much at all, but if you take a look at a post I made showing a Yard Chair set then you will see the headboards have rose string cut by the cnc and another chair with 3 heraldic lions.
I have a lot of projects in my head that I will incorporate some cnc for decoration - you can also do pattern cutouts plus many other things. It's not for everyone and it can, if you let it become a full time task.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn´t see the picture on this old thing then I turned to my new scrap build notebook and saw it 
and I still can´t read the sign on it but my sister´s 2 year old daughter seems to now what it say´s becourse 
she is smiling all over the face or maybee she just like the drawing´s I don´t now but overall they look okay
to both of us

Dennis


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Roger,
Great job on all things here…really nice setting and sweet CNC work…well done.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I like it, but I ain't right.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

jeez guys leave the cock and ass alone..wheres your brains!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hairy*: Yeah we figured that out for ourselves


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Mark*: Obviously somewhere inside the ass


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya thats me…lol…good work though


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm gettin' scared…I know what it means.

Peter


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe I'm old fashioned but there are kids on Ljs guys


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

alright alright ROGER!!! PUT RATED R ON THE TITLE! just like the porno sites put you must be 18 to enter and 12 year olds enter…lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK so in consideration the young children on LJs innocently wittling their sticks.

Are you sitting comforatbly? ok, then I'll begin.

Once upon a time there was an LJ sign maker who came up with a unique sign to hang in his workshop so the wicked witch would not understand it. He decided to make the sign to an ancient code that few mortals could translate and know it's secret message. A horde of vexed LJ's spurned him for creating such a mystery sign which would stunt the growth of babies and turn them off breast feeding forever. The sign maker became so unhappy and sad, he loved children and didn't know why 8 year olds were running table and band saws unsupervised, and worse still when they got their first teeth they frequented the LJ site to get information on screws, nuts and cutting boards without adult supervision. So the old sign maker took down his sign and replaced it with a lollipop, and they all didn't live happily everafter


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Roger
Ancient that's me . There are some 10 year olds that have asked me Questions on Ljs and what will I say if they ask what does the sign mean. and I have to say *I don't know* LOL See what happens when they grow up and comment on Ljs.)))) It always gets me in trouble when I start telling others what to say . It's that little voice that says don't say that I have to start listening to , And ignore all the other voices 
BTW My comment had nothing to do with your sign.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Jim,
It's all just fun bud, nothing offends me ever, I just keep cruising. But Jim, you need to get out more, I bet 10 year olds know and understand more than what you think, it's a different world.
It's been a weird day, Sandra and I have the flu, it's cold outside and I have been having fun on LJs for something to do. I am disturbed though that you are hearing little voices, that's not good my friend, you sure it's not the Grizz you hear? But there again most people think I am disturbed too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bud
I hope you and your wife are feeling better . Your probably right about kids the could teach me some choice words , I grew up in the 50s and oh gee was a dangerous phrase. There's another voice saying who took that last brownie Oh I'm safe just the boss that time. You Disturbed ?come on , ok maybe just a little twisted.LOL


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Roger: I'm new to LJ, but I have to say, I like your sign. I too grew up in the 50's and I was quoting your sign from early on. Now as an old lecher, I still quote your sign as often as I can spot em. "growing older but not up"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*A1Jim and Woodbum*:
Touche WW2 started going our way when I was born, I'd like to think my birth brought that on. So I too was a kid in the 50's and a real rascal in the 60's growing up, but since then only my body has got older but my mind stayed put.
What really amuses me is that the younger generations just think of us as know-nothing, done-nothing, boring old farts - but little do they know we have done it all, been there and back and got the Tee Shirt to prove it-somewhere - now where did I put it?


> ?


?.


----------



## ssflyer (Aug 26, 2009)

Roger,

Have you ever thought of using your CNC machine to cut the parts for the furniture? 24" won't get all the pieces for the set you show here, but it could sure speed up the smaller pieces!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*ssflyer*: Really I am so new to woodworking and this small cnc but I have studied the software package that comes with it (top notch) which shows a multitude of things you can do - including 2D cutouts and parts. I am currently going to cut 1/4" templates for chair parts - luckily some pieces are 24" or less do they will fit the cnc. The material on the chairs is 1-1/2" thick so I will put the cutout template on a blank chair piece and take it to my 3-1/2 HP router and use a pattern bit to shape it.
I don't see myself at this time cutting the chair pieces out on the cnc simply because the head is a Bosch 1 HP Colt router and would involve many step depth cuts - but it can be done.
I'm doing my best at this time trying not to break anything. The mind boggles at what you can do. If you go to http://www.vectric.com/ you will see what VCarve Pro 5.5 can do, you can even DL a trial version too.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great sign LOL


----------

